# exibition of power ticket.....



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I received one last night. is this a serious ticket? Sounds cool! definetly fits the GTO. lol :willy:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've heard of those before. Sounds like bull***t to me. What are you supposed to do with 400 horses under the hood?


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

What Were You Doing To Get The Ticket-spinning Tires...etc


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> I received one last night. is this a serious ticket? Sounds cool! definetly fits the GTO. lol :willy:




Ya? What the hell is that?? Exhibition of Power??? :confused 


0 to 45 in 2.5 sec


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> I received one last night. is this a serious ticket? Sounds cool! definetly fits the GTO. lol :willy:


Exhibition of power is against the law in NV? That kind of makes sense . . . 
Seriously, though, talk to a lawyer, it sounds like BS to me.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard of exhibition of speed, but not power. My friend got that one by doing a burn out and not knowing that a police officer was a block behind him.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Exhibition of speed is 4 points on our 8 point system in AZ. But Exhibition of POWER? Never heard of it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> I received one last night. is this a serious ticket? Sounds cool! definetly fits the GTO. lol :willy:


Yep, it's serious. here is the ordinance for Las Vegas; If they consider it reckless driving, it's 8 points. I suggest finding a traffic lawyer.



> *11.16.090 Speed contests.
> 
> (A) No person shall engage in any motor vehicle speed contest or exhibition of power or speed on a highway and no person shall aid or abet in any such motor vehicle speed contest or exhibition upon any highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I did a hard aclelaration from a red light and squelled the tires a bit. The cop must have been a few cars behind me. Guess I will just call my lawyer. Thanks for the help....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Yep, it's serious. here is the ordinance for Las Vegas; If they consider it reckless driving, it's 8 points. I suggest finding a traffic lawyer.


I bet they don't give those out to Hondas!:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I bet they don't give those out to Hondas!:lol:


:lol: :willy: 120 hp at the wheels


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, I have gotten a bunch of them in NY- it is "unsafe start" in NY. I had gotten 1 in my talon for smoking all four tires through the intersection with the trooper coming the other way- didn't even see him at the light . Every one I had gotten, I went to court and they reduced them to non moving violations like "parking on pavement" (illegal parking ticket) or a smaller moving violation- "failure to obey a traffic control device". Never needed a lawyer for any of them, the cop or prosecutor usually negotiate with you when you get to court before going before the judge. I don;t know if it is any different there or not. Good luck and let us know what happens.
Joe


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd frame the ticket and put it on the wall


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

I've gotten one of those before. I took off fast from a light and made some noise. I never went over 45 mph.
It wasn't that serious of a ticket in my area.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I heard someone on here get one for Exhibition of Acceleration, which is prob. what he meant but either way sounds pretty cool:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Got one years ago in my Chrysler. In South Carolina it's called "Improper start from start".

GTO_400's signiture picture reminds me of that movie "The Repo Man"!


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

When I used to drive hot cars years ago I figured that 0 to the speed limit was fair game as long as it wasn't "reckless". I never got a ticket for acceleration and never heard of anyone else getting one.

My new goat has about 800 miles on it now and I am just getting used to the go-fast concept again. What a blast! So how much of a worry is this in Georgia and SC?

Walt


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

PontiacGuy said:


> When I used to drive hot cars years ago I figured that 0 to the speed limit was fair game as long as it wasn't "reckless". I never got a ticket for acceleration and never heard of anyone else getting one.
> 
> My new goat has about 800 miles on it now and I am just getting used to the go-fast concept again. What a blast! So how much of a worry is this in Georgia and SC?
> 
> Walt


In SC there is no standarded. It depends on the cop and the mood he is in. Most of the time here the fastest speeders are the cops. It's kinda nice when your in a hurry, you can just get behind one and draft. But seriously, I've been pulled for having one of the five bulbs in my left tail lamp out(Chrysler, not GTO) and other times I have flat unknowingly sped past a cruiser and not get pulled.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I've been driving up and down I-20 from Augusta to Aiken to work for almost 15 years now, so I know the highway game well and can stay out of trouble there. I just never considered that romping out of a red light with the new GTO would be taking a chance.

I did a full hi-perf restoration on a '67 Firebird 400 and was pulled over in Carolina three times with it when I lived near Sumter in the mid-80's. 1) dirty license plate? - yeah, right 2) rear tires outside the wheel wells - well maybe a tad, and 3) never did say, he just looked the car over and checked my license and told me to go. I didn't get a ticket or even a written warning for any of these. It was pretty obvious they just wanted to check out the car and who was driving it.

They want to take a look, well OK that's fine. But please no tickets!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

PontiacGuy said:


> I've been driving up and down I-20 from Augusta to Aiken to work for almost 15 years now, so I know the highway game well and can stay out of trouble there. I just never considered that romping out of a red light with the new GTO would be taking a chance.
> 
> I did a full hi-perf restoration on a '67 Firebird 400 and was pulled over in Carolina three times with it when I lived near Sumter in the mid-80's. 1) dirty license plate? - yeah, right 2) rear tires outside the wheel wells - well maybe a tad, and 3) never did say, he just looked the car over and checked my license and told me to go. I didn't get a ticket or even a written warning for any of these. It was pretty obvious they just wanted to check out the car and who was driving it.
> 
> They want to take a look, well OK that's fine. But please no tickets!


You got a ticket for tires sticking out the wheel wells? That sounds like BS to me! Any cops on this forum to retort?


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

No ticket, just a verbal warning and of course I ignored it. I am sure it was just an excuse to pull me over and take a look. It was a way-bad car and looked great.


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

Here In Colorado, An Exhibition Of Speed Ticket Is Automatically 12 Points... Bye Bye License... Not Sure About Exhibition Of Power... Sounds Like You Got A Jealous Cop.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> You got a ticket for tires sticking out the wheel wells? That sounds like BS to me! Any cops on this forum to retort?


Not a cop, but in VA you can be ticketed for ANYYTHING that is not stock; that said, I believe it is seldome enforced. What the law does (like our seat belt law) is allow them to further ticket you if you're pulled over for something like speeding.

Have not heard of being ticketed for a fast take off from a light as long as the tires don't squeal- - - and you back off at the speed limit (or 5-10 over as my rule of thumb)

Any of this new legislation is probably all thanks to our Ricer and street racing friends- - -


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

In Michigan we use to have a law for Exhibition of acceleration....basically spinning the tire..i.e burning out....it is no longer on the books. With a ticket that is 8 points, that is huge. I would get a lawyer they will plead it down to something lesser, probably somewhere around 4 points (you hope). Just my 2 cents.....I write alot of tickets, we usually plead everything only to keep the court system from getting overwhelmed. It is common to plead most everything.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

When I had my C5 a couple of years ago, I accelerated briskly (but not spectacularly) from a stoplight on my way to work. Nothing special, mind you--I was just on autopilot doing my morning commute.

I hadn't noticed him, but a highway patrol officer was stopped at the light on the street perpendicular to mine, just to my right, waiting to turn and head the same direction I was going.

I was on a 45-mph street, probably doing 51. I was totally surprised when I saw the lights in my rearview mirror, and even thought they must've been for someone else. But I pulled over, wondering what the trouble was.

The officer said, "I can't believe you did that right in front of me."

Ah, so _that _was it! He thought I was baiting him! I think the absolutely stunned, lost look on my face scored me points. I told him I hadn't even seen him, and I was just driving to work. He believed me, and we ended up talking about my car for a while before we went our separate ways.

Sounds like I could've been on the verge of an "exhibition of speed" ticket, but thank goodness it didn't happen. And thank goodness he hadn't seen me when I truly _was_ putting on an exhibition!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

am a cop, in illinois, its called illegal screeching/squealing of tires and this ticket is the same offense level as a speeding ticket. Haven't heard of exibition of power but i don't pretend to know all the state statutes. I'll have to look that one up. The next step beyond illegal screeching/squealing of tires is reckless driving which if convicted will mean your license will most likely be suspended.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

*the goat*

posted this here because your inbox was full

haven't been on this site in a while, i apologize. i did a little checking and couldn't find anything similar to an exibition of power ticket as stated was present in las vegas. If you'd like to check other violations for personal information all are available online here http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs3.asp?ActID=1815&ChapAct=625%26nbsp%3BILCS%26nbsp%3B5%2F&ChapterID=49&ChapterName=VEHICLES&ActName=Illinois+Vehicle+Code%2E

the reckless driving and schreeching tire statutes are listed under chapter 11 article 5. Hope this helps feel free to pm with any other questions.

ah yes and is there a way to hyperlink on this forum the link to the ill gov site is soo long and messy.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Do you have an M6? If so, I'd take it to court, and have the owner's manual handy...show them the "skip-shift" writeup, and explain that you have to rev it up a bit to shift into 2nd gear without being a danger to the car behind you by stalling it, you meant no harm, and will not do it again.

Gerry


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

PONTIACBEN said:


> Here In Colorado, An Exhibition Of Speed Ticket Is Automatically 12 Points... Bye Bye License... Not Sure About Exhibition Of Power... Sounds Like You Got A Jealous Cop.


Colorado laws totally suck. The cops here are way screwed up. I got a 12 point ticket for accelerating too quickly from a light!!:confused I beat it, but it was the stupidest thing i had ever heard. I never squeeled my tires, or pre loaded or anything. I didn't even accelerate that fast.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> posted this here because your inbox was full
> 
> haven't been on this site in a while, i apologize. i did a little checking and couldn't find anything similar to an exibition of power ticket as stated was present in las vegas. If you'd like to check other violations for personal information all are available online here http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs3.asp?ActID=1815&ChapAct=625%26nbsp%3BILCS%26nbsp%3B5%2F&ChapterID=49&ChapterName=VEHICLES&ActName=Illinois+Vehicle+Code%2E
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I think you may soon be changing your name from "CMEXLR8" TO "CMEWALKING".

in ny it is his word against your word, and when it comes to word, not facts, the judge is supposed to take the officers over yours.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Tom said:


> I think you may soon be changing your name from "CMEXLR8" TO "CMEWALKING".
> 
> in ny it is his word against your word, and when it comes to word, not facts, the judge is supposed to take the officers over yours.


Same in SC. The court has counted your money before you even reach the bench.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

jason (CMEXLR8) said:


> I did a hard aclelaration from a red light and squelled the tires a bit. The cop must have been a few cars behind me. Guess I will just call my lawyer. Thanks for the help....


Did you go to court yet? Any word of outcome?

Good luck, just curious what to expect everytime I try to jump a light.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Come on guys, of course peeling out is against the law if it's in excess. Law is all perception/interpretation. My father was a BPD cop and now has his law degree, if you're peeling out in your 400 HP car it is not acceptable. I got a similar ticket for pulling a wheelie from stoplight on my bike. Take it and move on at least there's no $$


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> if you're peeling out in your 400 HP car it is not acceptable.


Well, I guess I displayed "unacceptable behavior" a couple times today :rofl: 

While I understand what you're saying, here's where I disagree with you.


BostonF4$ said:


> Take it and move on at least there's no $$


I'm going to fight every single ticket I ever get in my life. Why? Because tickets and insurance are a major scam. There are far worse crimes than chirping the tires where you get a little fine, and that's the end of it, unlike with a ticket...you end up paying for it in insurance premiums for damn near ever.

Here's a couple quotes from the book below:

*"Finally, the thing I find most disgusting in this entire speeding matter, is that some law enforcement agencies sole motive for stopping a speeding motorist and issuing a ticket with a heavy fine, is to raise money for their agency itself. These departments earn a cut or percentage of every traffic ticket they issue. That money goes directly back to that police department or agency. In essence, many local police departments nationwide are using our roadways and highways as a sort of fundraiser for the department. Most charities who hold fund raisers have a raffle of some kind, the police, however, will lie in wait for you with a radar gun for you to make a mandatory donation."

"It seems as though the entire speeding ticket issue revolves around making money for somebody, be it the local police department, your state, or your insurance companies who reap millions of dollars from insurance surcharges. Would it surprise you to know that in many states, the insurance companies themselves supply the police with those radar and laser guns which enable the police to issue speeding tickets, and thus raising revenue for the insurance companies through the collection of those surcharges. The insurance companies may pay thousands of dollars to supply those police departments with radar and laser equipment, but they make back this money thousands of times over."*


----------

